# Necessary bike accessories



## bikingrules (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Brand new rider, and just ordered my first road bike yesterday. I was trying the search function for this but not getting much help. So if there is a list like mine somewhere else, I will go to that if someone can point me in the right direction. There may be an article that covers all of this stuff somewhere, too...

Just curious what the necessary items are for the bike are. I will mostly be a casual rider but I mainly got the bike for a 270 mile trek (Boston to NY) over three days at the end of July. I have a feeling once I get riding I will ride more and more, I can see myself becoming addicted already...



-Extra tubes (matter what brand? always have 2 extra? 3? 7? I have no clue how often they bust)
-multi-tool and small bag for under seat? 
-pumps (floor pump? frame pump, too? or the CO2 pump to toss into under seat bag)
-padded shorts/jerseys/bibs (anything key to look for in brands or padding?)
-gloves (anything key to look for?)
-whatever else may be absent from this list....

Brands would be helpful and I do plan on going to a bike shop but I'd like to know what I'm looking for ahead of time instead of just buying what they tell me to because I don't know otherwise. I would also like to keep things compact and small like whatever goes in the bag under the seat or getting a pretty small frame pump (if that is even necessary). Or if it's something I can get online at nashbar, performance, etc, I can do that, too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bikingrules said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new rider, and just ordered my first road bike yesterday. I was trying the search function for this but not getting much help. So if there is a list like mine somewhere else, I will go to that if someone can point me in the right direction. There may be an article that covers all of this stuff somewhere, too...
> 
> ...


Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

-Extra tubes (matter what brand? always have 2 extra? 3? 7? I have no clue how often they bust)

Get at least 2. I like Michelins because they’re good quality and have threadless valves. Threadless valves are easier on you pump or CO2 head seal tighter & make it easier to put on & take off the pump head.

-multi-tool 

Waste of $$. I carry 2 Allen wrenches, a spoke wrench, and 2 tire levers. In 48 years of adult cycling I’ve almost never needed anything else. If you need to be prepared for anything, get a trailer to pull behind you & put your whole tool box on it.

Bag

Definitely! I like this one: http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/AeroWedgePack_large_Quick
It’s reasonable waterproof, has a quick release clip under the seat that keeps it from swaying, is easy to take on & off, zippers are excellent. They make the same bag with Velcro straps, but I suggest the one with the clip.

-pumps (floor pump? frame pump, too? or the CO2 pump to toss into under seat bag)

You’ll need a floor pump for home. Serfas, Topeak, Blackburn, Performance, Nashbar are good names. If you do a search you’ll find more “my pump can beat up your pump” threads than you can ever imagine. I carry CO2 on the bike, specifically this one. http://www.genuineinnovations.com/ultraflate-plus.html I’ve tried others & haven’t always had good experiences. If you buy the cartridges from a bike store on an on-line bike store you’ll end up paying ~ $1.75-2.00 per cartridge. You can get them at Wall mart for ~ $.75.


-padded shorts/jerseys/bibs (anything key to look for in brands or padding?)

You don’t have to spend the equivalent of a 3rd world countries GNP to get decent quality. Assos is great, but $300+ for a pair of bibs and $300 for a jersey. OMG!! Honestly, this is what I wear. http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1071108_-1_1501503_20000_400065. I’ve never found them wanting in any way. 

Jerseys. Wow! Way too many to mention. Go to Performance or Nashbar & look around. Rear pockets are a MUST, and the longer the zipper, the better.

-gloves (anything key to look for?

I consider gloves to be essential. These are my favorites by about 10 miles.
http://www.ebikestop.com/spenco_ironman_rip_it_glove_lg_blue-GL0931.php
I ride ~ 5-6,000 mi/yr. I’m wearing a pair that’s 3 years old. They’ll easily make it through this season. I usually don’t make disparaging comments about brand names, but I don’t like Pear Izumi’s gloves. I bought some that didn’t last a month. I thought maybe that one pair was defective, so I bought another pair. Same thing. 

-whatever else may be absent from this list....

What are you doing for shoes and pedals? There are lots of choices out there. Look, Shimano, Speedplay, and Crank Brothers are the most popular brands. They’re all good. Ask your LBS to show you some of the advantages/disadvantages of each type.

One more thing…I’d highly recommend that you buy “Zinn and the Art of Road Bike Maintaince”, by Leonard Zinn. It’s the bible of bicycle repair. John Forrester’s book, “Effective Cycling” is worth a read, too.

Oh yeah, BTW, welcome to RBR.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Lights. Maybe you don't ride at night, but I already think these are mandatory for dawn/dusk conditions you may get caught in while closing a longer ride. Some people are completely blind in the rain as well - or simply lazy with awareness. If it's not to see, it's to be seen. Get some lights unless you're on top of riding during the day and staying on the trainer otherwise.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

all great advice. I don't leave for a ride without a little card I printed up and laminated with some basic info about me and my emergency contact info. It was basically free and could save my life. I almost always ride with eyewear, i wear contacts and my eyes dry out if I'm pushing hard for awhile. (dark shades during the day, yellow at night). Water bottles are mandatory. I love my camelbak podium bottles. Little price at about 15 a piece but worth every penny. some guys like chamois cream for the longer rides, worth trying out.

But don't kill yourself buying all this stuff at once. As long as you have a helmet you've got no excuse to go out and ride. Most of us have boxes of crap ahem "accesories" that we've accumulated over time. Welcome to the sport, before you know it you'll have a few boxes of your own.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyrhodes said:


> all great advice.* I don't leave for a ride without a little card I printed up and laminated with some basic info about me and my emergency contact info.* It was basically free and could save my life. I almost always ride with eyewear, i wear contacts and my eyes dry out if I'm pushing hard for awhile. (dark shades during the day, yellow at night). Water bottles are mandatory. I love my camelbak podium bottles. Little price at about 15 a piece but worth every penny. some guys like chamois cream for the longer rides, worth trying out.
> 
> But don't kill yourself buying all this stuff at once. As long as you have a helmet you've got no excuse to go out and ride. Most of us have boxes of crap ahem "accesories" that we've accumulated over time. Welcome to the sport, before you know it you'll have a few boxes of your own.


Good addition, but this being more visible (especially in yellow) IMO offers some advantages.
http://www.roadid.com/common/id.aspx?hash=wrist

The Wrist Sport Original (around $21.50 incl. shipping) is all you need.


----------



## kuyucaklı (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi ,

Where can ı found spoke wrench for Mavic Kysrum ELite wheels . 

Regards,
Tolga Gürgün


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

You're pretty much good on Mr. Versatile's post...although I had no idea you people pay 300 bucks for Assos bibs? They're about half of that in France. What's up with that? Even the long winter bibs are only 200-225 or so.

Anyway, the only thing I have to add is a phone--turned off so it doesn't die searching for signal and protected in some way (either high-end little purpose-specific pouch or ziploc)--and then add the number of a local cab company to your personal info. Some people say riding with a phone somehow limits their freedom--???--but when you've got a rare, unfixable mechanical failure deep in the mountains and it's raining and in the 30s, you'll be happy to be able to call for help.

Good luck!


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

*New Rider*

I've only been riding for a few years, but I can tell you that there are a few things I use all the time. 
Sunglasses--You don't need expensive ones, but something that wraps around your face to keep dirt and bugs out of your eyes is fine. I really like polarized lenses, but they aren't absolutely necessary. 

Floor Pump--Tires lose pressure every 1-2 days, so get a good floor pump that you won't mind using. 

Gloves--Padded gloves really make the ride more comfortable. I can't imagine riding without them! 

I do carry a small tool with me. One time I took my bike in to the LBS for an adjustment. I went out for a ride and got 10 miles from home when one side of the crank came off! I was able to tighten it up using the allan wrench until I got back home. 

I agree with the post about Performance Bike shorts. I find them to be very comfortable and you can find them on sale all the time. Don't get the very cheapest model, but 1 or 2 steps above that will be fine. 

Once you start riding, you will figure out what else you really need. Much of it is based on personal preference.
Good Luck!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

bikingrules said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new rider, and just ordered my first road bike yesterday. I was trying the search function for this but not getting much help. So if there is a list like mine somewhere else, I will go to that if someone can point me in the right direction. There may be an article that covers all of this stuff somewhere, too...
> 
> ...




CO2 cartidges - 2 minimum on each ride

A good pair of tweezers - look at Walgreens for Revlon tweezers to pull out the road hazard that destroyed your tube

Cell phone and credit card - the ultimate in roadside assistance (call a cab!)


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Ibashii said:


> You're pretty much good on Mr. Versatile's post...although I had no idea you people pay 300 bucks for Assos bibs? They're about half of that in France. What's up with that? Even the long winter bibs are only 200-225 or so.


Can you recommend a good online store in France that carries Assos?
Unfortunately, xxcycle.com does not.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

sokudo said:


> Can you recommend a good online store in France that carries Assos?
> Unfortunately, xxcycle.com does not.


I've had some bad luck with French online stores, so now I get most non-LBS things from chainreactioncycles.com in the UK. They ship most stuff for free after a certain pricepoint--anything that says Assos on it is likely to get you there--and I've had GREAT response both times the French delivery company treated me bad and I had to go back to CRC and get them to light a fire under somebody's a$$. Their prices are normal, and their sale prices can be phenomonal. Ridiculous, even.


----------



## bikingrules (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, all, for the help. I am in the middle of figuring out the exact things I want. My bike is currently being put together and I'll pick it up on Monday and get a good fit on it.

What pedals do most prefer? If you had to buy some new ones today...? I have heard good and bad about all of them, so not sure what to think. Which ones are easiest on the knees? I don't have bad knees now (I am 26, FYI) but I probably will eventually (thanks Dad and Gpa). Are hot spots a major concern with one type more than another? I don't want the $600+ speedplays made out of diamonds, but the lower end ones would be fine if the majority like these...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

kuyucaklı said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Where can ı found spoke wrench for Mavic Kysrum ELite wheels .
> 
> ...


Lenzyne has a mavic spook tool on many of their multi tools.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The most popular clipless pedals by far are Look. I've ridden them exclusively since the mid 80s. IMO they're great. They last damn near forever, and replacement cleats cost less than many others. Look recently brought out a new model called the Look Keo. If it were me and I decided to buy Looks, I get the Keos. The older model Look Deltas are being phased out. 

Other popular brands are Shimano SPD, Time, Speed Play, Crank Brothers, etc. I can't comment on any of these besides Look because I've never used them.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

1. Good fitting helmet!

Everything else described is good advice. Since you are trainig for a 270 mile event, I would then go with good quality/fitting shoes, and good shorts/chamois.

Regarding the performance chamois, I'm picky, but I'd only go with the 'Ultra' models.

And since you are planning to do long rides on back to back (to back) days, I highly recommend some chamois cream.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

bikingrules said:


> Thanks, all, for the help. I am in the middle of figuring out the exact things I want. My bike is currently being put together and I'll pick it up on Monday and get a good fit on it.
> 
> What pedals do most prefer? If you had to buy some new ones today...? I have heard good and bad about all of them, so not sure what to think. Which ones are easiest on the knees? I don't have bad knees now (I am 26, FYI) but I probably will eventually (thanks Dad and Gpa). Are hot spots a major concern with one type more than another? I don't want the $600+ speedplays made out of diamonds, but the lower end ones would be fine if the majority like these...


Have a look at Bebop pedals.


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't see any mention of water bottle cages. You need something to hold them thar bottles.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

drdiaboloco said:


> I didn't see any mention of water bottle cages. You need something to hold them thar bottles.


Good call and, of course, bottles. I've used Zefal Magnums. I loved the size 32oz. but after a year the seals wore out and they now leak through the threads. Not a huge deal if you only have water in them. I recently picked up a set of Polar bottles.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*I.D. too*

I also like the LOOK KEO pedals. I agree with: lights, water bottle cages (2), glasses, gloves, and a "Road ID"-stainless steel plate on a reflective band with emergency info. I bought a lock but haven't ever used it. I use a frame pump for emergencies, haven't tried co2, and a floor pump for home. Forget a cell phone, unless you don't want your wife to worry...270 miles is a lot in three days, think about a small bag for behind the steering stem or on the handlebars for nutrition and extra clothing in case the weather changes. Good luck and God Bless!


----------

